# 1975 574 diesel hydraulics



## rws574 (Aug 9, 2014)

my hydraulics work good all but when you let something down its not real smooth or slow you try to let down easy it jumps not a smooth let down any suggestions what to do Thanks
:dazed:


----------



## rws574 (Aug 9, 2014)

No body knows anything about hydraulics on here thanks


----------

